# Greetings fellow humans!



## jeremiahpena (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm Jeremiah. I've been lurking here a few years, and finally thought I should bother making an account! I'm from Salt Lake City, Utah, and have been writing music since 2007. Right now I work in game scoring, and I also develop Kontakt libraries as Exotic States (the Photosynthesis line). 

I play piano and cello, and love roller coasters.


----------



## Fer (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Jeremiah, i just discovered the other day your music in soundcloud... great stuff, welcome!


----------



## Anami (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey Jeremiah,

I'm just new here myself. Had a listen at your soundcloud. Great work!


----------



## Niel (Aug 26, 2016)

jeremiahpena said:


> Hi, I'm Jeremiah. I've been lurking here a few years, and finally thought I should bother making an account! I'm from Salt Lake City, Utah, and have been writing music since 2007. Right now I work in game scoring, and I also develop Kontakt libraries as Exotic States (the Photosynthesis line).
> 
> I play piano and cello, and love roller coasters.



You are a very talented person.

It would be great, if you can write something about your education and workflow.


----------



## marky7400 (Aug 27, 2016)

Greetings from the UK ! great work !


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Feb 6, 2018)

jeremiahpena said:


> Hi, I'm Jeremiah. I've been lurking here a few years, and finally thought I should bother making an account! I'm from Salt Lake City, Utah, and have been writing music since 2007. Right now I work in game scoring, and I also develop Kontakt libraries as Exotic States (the Photosynthesis line).
> 
> I play piano and cello, and love roller coasters.



I'm in Salt Lake myself. Always nice to meet another composer round these parts.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

Greetings Jeremiah


----------

